# 243-22-250 or 223????



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

*At the present I am shooting a 243 with 55 grn V-max and wondering what caliber and load causes the greatest amount of damage to the fur. I intend to use the fur or sell it and looking for a new rifle that will be less damaging to the fur. It'll be in the 22-250 or 223 cal. unless someone tells me that the 243 will leave a small exit hole. Don't get me wrong, I am a rookie as far as calling goes but intend to learn as much as possible while hunting predators. Thanks in advance for some good answers.*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I use Winchester 55gr ballistic tips in my .243 and they are fur friendly about 50% of the time out past 250 yds. At short range they tend to turn 1 coyote into 2 coyotes. A .223 is the way to go for saving hides. I run 55gr hollow points in my AR and usally only get a hole the size of a dime or quarter even close in at 25 yds.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

*Thanks cc and I'm leaning towards the 223 about now.*


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

You could run more of a deer bullet in your 243, barnes triple shock or a pointed soft point. Something that will expand but not explode like the lighter varmint bullets. You will most likely get an exit but it will be smaller than a nickel which is pretty fur friendly compaired to some of the varmint bullets the explode on the hide.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

Passthru79, I have been wondering about that. I imagine that a Nosler P would do exactly that, small home going in and a quarter going out. I shot some with 80 grain softs and that aint fur friendly. Lo, I used to shoot them with a .222 rem to save fur and I would say that the .223 would be just as good. I am not big on the tv hunters but I am impressed with Les Johnson's work with a .204. he puts them down easily and I never seem to notice .243 level damage, or any real damage for that matter. MG


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

17rem or 17Tac with 30gr Kindler or Nagel bullets or a 17Fireball loaded with 25gr bullets from the same makers. Your range will be shorter with the fireball than the others but if you can use a call (ie. get them close) it wont matter much.


----------

